# Murcia



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,Has anybody had experience of staying around Murcia in November.We have stayed in Spain in summer and winter,but never in autumn.Is the weather good etc?.or would we be better off waiting until next year?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

PM C7Ken, he lives there and is the font of all cleverness for the area.

trust me, its true.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Murcia ? naw , best climate in europe is where I live . east of malaga to Nerja 350 days sunshine , sth Spain does not have a winter as you know it , maybe down to 5c of a night and daily octubre to febrero can be as high as 26/28.c today 28 ish ,but long nights ,when the sun drops it feels cold. Spend the winter here you can get 60% discount on some sites for 3 months.
great buses here ! cheap, modern ,clean ,travel anywhere,


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

silversurfa said:


> Murcia ? naw , best climate in europe is where I live . east of malaga to Nerja 350 days sunshine , sth Spain does not have a winter as you know it , maybe down to 5c of a night and daily octubre to febrero can be as high as 26/28.c today 28 ish ,but long nights ,when the sun drops it feels cold. Spend the winter here you can get 60% discount on some sites for 3 months.
> great buses here ! cheap, modern ,clean ,travel anywhere,


I would love to go to Malaga,have been before,but we are only going for a 30 day break and we think murcia is far enough to travel in that time frame,but thanks for the info anyway.


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

Try Mojacar great place we stayed just outside at camping los gallardos lovely site weather in nov dec jan was great gets a bit windy in feb which i believe is supposed to be the worst month plenty camp sites and places to rent..


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi drive 30 miles further to La Manga, we were there last year for December, was around 22 -25 c, back there again this year December the 8th.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Given that your question was about Murcia (as opposed to all the other places in the world), our take on it is that it's great. We have stayed at La Manga site twice for 4 weeks each visit, and loved it - the surrounding coastal villages are magic, and we like Cartagena. Climate is fab, and we intend to overwinter in Murcia starting in a couple of years. 

Dougie.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi - we live about 1 hour from Murcia and we are going there for a long weekend this weekend! We are off to Fortuna where there are natural spa baths - temp of pools 35 degrees all year round.

Agree with others - La Manga can be lovely for Autumn and places to visit nearby are interesting.

There is also the fab site Marjal at Guadamar - about 1.5 hours from Murcia. I know there are plenty of people out there who would say one of the best sites around.

Enjoy whatever you decide on!


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi reading the posts noticed you mentioned Murcia, lovely place rented there for a while, and La Manga is there any chance you could recommend a site at each of these places as Iam thinking about arriving there late December and staying at either place for a month wouldnt like to book into the wrong one just to find out later on there was better, should I book in advance.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

you will realise from my 'handle' that I am biased but don't overlook Javea. I bought a house there in 1986, one of the reasons being that it had been voted as one of the healthiest places in the world to live, partly due to it's own 'micro climate' caused by the sheltering effect of Montgo mountain. Will be there shortly myself, weather at this time of year usually very good indeed.

Weather at the moment 24-25C, search on Google for Javea webcam and you can see the current and forecast weather. 

Comprises three different areas, beach, fishing port and old town with fortified church. Two very good campsites, Camping Javea and El Naranjal.

Regards,

Mike

PS Leaving tomorrow morning so will be out of touch for a week or so.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Backaxle

Check out the link below, scroll down and click on the area you want, then click on weather history for this location. Then you can choose dates from a previous years weather.

Hope you can follow that. :roll:

http://www.wunderground.com/global/SP.html

Paul


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Piedodger - Camping La Manga - www.caravaning.es advanced booking essential in winter as most of UK go there.

Murica - nothing central other than Fortuna area I think - someone correct me. www.campingfuente.com

Mazarron - www.playamazarron.com - don't know it but just found it in my Guia de Campings book!

Moratalla - inland & country no web address but site is called LA PUERTA


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*camping murcia*

camping 'las torres' near mazarron, really nice friendly site, we called in for a week and stayed 6 months, love it.call in at 'el bar' at tallante,nice pint in the hills. :wink:


----------

